# Specialized bikes in Cambridge



## Morrisette (19 Jan 2009)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone knew of any LBS's in the Cambridge area that stock Specialized?

I'm really keen on looking at the Specialized Vita range, as it seems exactly what I'm looking for, but there don't seem to be any Specialized dealers in Cambridge that I can find (using Google anyway!).

I know Evans have them, but they don't have a shop here, and I don't want to buy online 'unseen' - I'm quite short so sizing will be a bit of an issue I imagine. I'll do that if I have to, but I know it's very much the wrong thing!

Thanks


----------



## ed_o_brain (19 Jan 2009)

I've just tried the 'Find a dealer' option on the Specialized website and although I can find dealers local to me with it, I can't find any for Cambridge.

I can't work out whether the site is faulty or something? It could be a browser issue.

Anyway, try plugging your postcode into:

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCDealerLoc.jsp


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jan 2009)

The thing didn't work for me, either..


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jan 2009)

Looking a bit further afield generally... and for more brands/builds to customer specs.. - but *decent* bike shops

Madgetts in Diss
Specialised Cycles in Norwich (my LBS of choice, made MrWC a lovely tourer)
Pedal Revloution in Norwich


----------



## Morrisette (19 Jan 2009)

Ah, Norwich is a possibility, I'll probably be up there in a couple of weeks. Thanks Wafflycat!


----------



## Morrisette (19 Jan 2009)

Hmmnn, that store locator thing claims that Ben Haywards and Howes are both stockists but I'm not sure I saw any in there when I was buying my (cronky) folder in Haywards. Oh well I'll have another look!


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jan 2009)

I'm not certain, but I think John Borwell Cycles in Norwich may stock Specialized. 

01603 787 736 

108 Spencer Street, Norwich


----------



## wafflycat (19 Jan 2009)

Of the three Norwich shops I've given, Pedal Revolution has the largest floorspace and largest range of cycles on display (but I don't think they do Specialized).

John Borwell's place is tiny and has a some bikes squashed together to get them in there!

Specialised (NOT Specialized...) has relatively few bikes on display - what it does have a top end makes such as Look.. Wilier.. Time (I think..) Ridley, and various frames. Will build a bike up from your spec for you from the various framesets they sell (MrWC's bike was based around a Kinesis Racelight Pro frameset and was built up beutifully into a rather decent bike by Andy & Steve). But Specialised do tend to concentrate on repairs/bits/parts/clothing/cycle luggage etc and build magnificently strong wheels.


----------



## ed_o_brain (19 Jan 2009)

My partner is quite short and we've found, even going to places with lots of bikes on display, sometimes small womens bikes are in short supply.

So I would suggest have a look on-line, work out what models and sizes you are interested in and phone around the dealers you plan to visit beforehand so you can whether they have the bikes you are interested in available to try out.

I know some will ask for a refundable deposit before ordering a bike in for you to try. 

It's a PITA.


----------



## Morrisette (20 Jan 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> My partner is quite short and we've found, even going to places with lots of bikes on display, sometimes small womens bikes are in short supply.
> 
> So I would suggest have a look on-line, work out what models and sizes you are interested in and phone around the dealers you plan to visit beforehand so you can whether they have the bikes you are interested in available to try out.
> 
> ...



Yep, this is too true. The bike I'm on now I didn't get to try before I bought it for that very reason....having said that it is the right size so maybe I'll risk it, if it all seems too much trouble for any LBS to stock bikes for people of different heights!!!

Thanks for the recommendations


----------



## d_c_h_w (20 Jan 2009)

Ben Haywards only do Specialized equipment (shoes, clothing etc) not bikes.

Grafham Cycling is not too far from Cambridge and has Specialized bikes.

http://www.grafhamcycling.co.uk/


----------



## MarkHowes (30 Jan 2010)

Hi Howes Cycles in Regent Street Cambridge sell Specialized bicycles.

http://www.howescycles.co.uk/bicycles-clothing-and-accessories-for-women/


----------



## Russj (31 Jan 2010)

Street Life in Norwich are Specialized dealers. My missus will be collecting her Ariel hybrid next week (courtesy of the Ride to Work scheme). Russ
www.*streetlife**cycles*.co.uk


----------



## gbb (31 Jan 2010)

Terry wright cycles in Market Deeping near Peterborough stock some Specialized bikes, may be worth a ring
http://www.twcycles.com/products.htm


----------



## Crankarm (2 Feb 2010)

Ben Haywards Kings Parade are a Trek agent not Specialised IIRC. Trek and Specialised do not mix. But BH have a new shop in Waterbeach where they might have more bikes.


----------



## Alien8 (3 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> Ben Haywards Kings Parade are a Trek agent not Specialised IIRC. Trek and Specialised do not mix. But BH have a new shop in Waterbeach where they might have more bikes.



You mean Horningsea, on the Notcutts site.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Feb 2010)

Alien8 said:


> You mean Horningsea, on the Notcutts site.



I'm sure they said their new shop was near Waterbeach. Anyway how does it compare to their main shop in Cambridge?


----------



## Alien8 (3 Feb 2010)

Crankarm said:


> I'm sure they said their new shop was near Waterbeach.



Well, yeah, Horningsea _is_ near Waterbeach.



Crankarm said:


> Anyway how does it compare to their main shop in Cambridge?



Dunno, cycle past it everyday but haven't turned-in yet. I believe it's aimed at the more discerning roadie. But for-sure the parking is easier.


----------



## Crankarm (3 Feb 2010)

Alien8 said:


> Well, yeah, *Horningsea is near Waterbeach*.
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno, cycle past it everyday but haven't turned-in yet. I believe it's aimed at the more discerning roadie. *But for-sure the parking is easier*.





Lots of Oxford hoops then ...............


----------

